# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Manual de producción orgánica de Berries Arbustivos (Arándanos, Frambuesas, Moras, y Zarzamoras)

## Bruno Cillóniz

El presente folleto contiene información técnica para lograr una producción orgánica de muy buena calidad de frambuesas, moras, zarzaparrillas, grosellas y arandanos.  *Contenido:* 
  Planificación de un huerto
  Diseño de la plantación
  Plantación, conducción y manejo
  Frambuesas
  Moras
  Zarzaparrilla roja, amarilla y negra y grosella espinosa
  Arándanos
  Control de la maleza o flora acompañante
  Nutrición
  Riego
  Protección metereológica
  Plagas
  Enfermedades
  Cosecha, almacenaje y comercialización   *Autores:*  Ivan Marchant, Emilio Merino, Alejandro Jiménez, Paulo Escibar, Cristián Valdivieso, Lukas Kilcher.   *Editora:* Fundación para la lnnovación Agraria (FIA), Forschungsinstitut für biologischen Landbau (FiBL), Agrupación de Agricultura Orgánica de Chile (AAOCh)   *Año:* 2,006   http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...ies-arbustivosTemas similares: Seminario de Producción y Comercialización de Arándanos en Perú Manual de Producción de Camote Manual de Producción de Berenjena Manual de Agricultura Orgánica: Principios y prácticas de producción Manual de Producción de Papa

----------


## liovaoscar

Gracias.... Tendrás algo sobre el mercado de Frambuesa??? donde puedo conseguir plantas en el Perú?

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola liova , me pareces que te conozco cuando era estudiante, pero bueno deseas plantas de frambuesas de los tipos criollos que abundan por el Peru o deseas var. mejoradas traidas desde chile, creo que el vivero Los viñedos tiene en chincha, ademas agricola Paijan en el norte , entra ala pagina web y encontraras. 
Saludos
Ing. Fernando Malpartida LL.
Huaral - lima

----------

liovaoscar

----------


## PoloNet

Bruno, tienes una copia del manual? Pues, ya no esta disponible en la URL que indicas.
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, tienes una copia del manual? Pues, ya no esta disponible en la URL que indicas.
> Gracias

 Hola PoloNet: 
El documento sí está disponible en el enlace que publiqué, solo que debes descargarlo directamente desde esa página. En la parte de abajo, debajo de los autores y la fecha de publicación del documento, hay un texto que dice *DOWNLOAD DOCUMENT*. Tienes que hacer clic allí para descargar el documento, ya que por un tema de derechos de autor, no lo podemos colgar directamente aquí como documento adjunto. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## bed_87

BRUNO 
buen dia, no se puede descargar el manual no carga!! tendras tu el manual en tu correo??? si pudieras mandarmelo!! bead_87@hotmail.com!! te agradezco slds.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> BRUNO 
> buen dia, no se puede descargar el manual no carga!! tendras tu el manual en tu correo??? si pudieras mandarmelo!! bead_87@hotmail.com!! te agradezco slds.

 Estimado bed_87: 
Efectivamente no está funcionando el enlace para descargar el archivo, así que tal vez sería mejor que te comuniques con los de Agrifood Gateway directamente, porque solo se puede descargar desde allí por un tema de derechos de autor. De todas formas, le voy a escribir a una persona encargada para ver si puede solucionar el problema y te aviso. 
Saludos

----------


## ade

aqui dice que se puede descarjar  este mnanual  favor de orientarme como lopadre consegir  
gracuias  
 Manual de producción orgánica de Berries Arbustivos (Arándanos, Frambuesas, Moras, y Zarzamoras) El presente folleto contiene información técnica para lograr una producción orgánica de muy buena calidad de frambuesas, moras, zarzaparrillas, grosellas y arandanos.

----------


## AGROEXPORTADORA

Estoy muy interesada en este tema, sobre todo mi intención es cultivo de estos productos en invernadero. 
Ate. 
Victoria

----------


## macbravo

olas Bruno entre al link que dejar pero no pude descargar el archivo, se abre una ventana y dice que internet explorer no encuentra la pagina, entre por Firefox y no carga la pagina

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> olas Bruno entre al link que dejar pero no pude descargar el archivo, se abre una ventana y dice que internet explorer no encuentra la pagina, entre por Firefox y no carga la pagina

 Tienes razón macbravo, pero en este caso, el error es de la página donde está publicado el manual. Te recomiendo contactarlos y alertarlos del error, para ver si lo solucionan para que puedas descargarlo. Seguro te atienden y arreglan el enlace. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## ipex

exacto no carga

----------

